# alternative to airbrushing



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I was going to post this in scarefx's witch thread; I need to get some "rust" color on my black cauldron. Don't really want to invest in an airbrush for this one prop this year. Could I achieve the same look with a spray rust colored paint held at a distance, kind of a mist over the black?
Appreciate any input.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is exactly what I did with my cauldron. I kind of hit the "high spots" with a little heavier coat, let that dry and then gave a finer mist of light brown . It actually has a sort of dark bronze appearance now, and I think it looks pretty kewl.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I didnt want to buy a spray bomb and I had some light brown paint that I wanted to make it more of a "dirty" look so I took a brush and dipped it... then I wiped it off on paper so there was minute amts of paint and then I brushed it on. I think it looks good...

So you can use either method with the same effects.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I'll experiment on the back side and see what works.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like to use spray paint and some kind of "block" like a sheet of paper or an old scrap of foam as sort of a stencil, this will keep the overspray from getting on bits you dont want painted. You may also try using a water bottle to wet the surface, mist with paint and then spray water again, with practice this technique creates some great random weathering patterns. 
I really only make props so I can use spraypaint anyway (even though I have my own airbrush)...
have fun, Dub!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Definitely try dry brushing... dipping the brush in paint then wiping as much as possible off on a newspaper or cloth - then mottle the paint onto the surface with the brush.

I have never used mottle in a sentence before. mottle, mottle, mottle...


----------

